# Recommended Lab Breeder



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Looking for a good breeder for fun loving labs ( I know most labs are)! Doesn't need to be of any quality hunting or trialing background as it will not be a hunter! A friends mother lost there lab (of about 16 years) last week and is looking to get a pup right away!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Look at rescue if the dog is just going to be a pet. No need to be a low quality in terms of pedigree dog and support backyard breeders when you can save a dog from being euthanized. I believe there's going to be an adoption drive in Fargo this weekend on Sunday with 4-Luv of Dog Rescue.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Speaking of, here's a good lookin little guy that needs a home.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3 ... 7332965177


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Thanks Troy.... I had mentioned the Humane Society and she is not ruling it out! I will email the picture to her and see what she says!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

If I was looking for a pal, I would go to the shelter in a heartbeat. That dog will owe you his life - literally.


----------

